#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > Resume Templates and Samples for Engineers/ Engineering CV Templates and Samples >  >  How to Write The Perfect  Resume

## Manoj

How to Write The Perfect  Resume

Top 10 Resume Pet Peeves!
 

1. Spelling Errors, Typos and Poor Grammar 2. Too Duty-Oriented 3. Inaccurate Dates or None at all 4. Inaccurate or Missing Contact Information 5. Formatting 6. Functional Resumes 7. Long Resumes  8. Long Paragraphs 9. Unqualified Candidates 10. Personal Information Unrelated to the Job 



Please find the complete PPT attached!
 






  Similar Threads: Mechanical Engineering Resume/CV Template - Sample Mechanical Engineer Resume/CV How to write a perfect cover letter?? Sample cover letters for that great first impression How to write a resume

----------


## rohitjindal_2008

cooollll

----------


## Manoj

10 Ways to Power-Up your Resume

       You are busy composing an application letter and crafting a Resume. You have decided to apply for a scholarship and escalate your learning to a higher level. You are now all geared up for a powerful presentation of your case to the interview board. Although not attested by the Principal of your college or a gazetted officer a resume elicits a great attention. A resume in nutshell is a summary of your academic life so far. A resume showcases your diligence and academic competence in not so many words.

An ill-planned resume may rope in awkward results. It is always better to craft your resume in such a way that it sounds and looks very objective. It is very important to weed out ineffective details and irrelevant data from your Resume. Your resume should highlight your so far academic track record and the activities you undertook that directly or indirectly supported your academic objective. In this blog I have elucidated 10 ways of making your resume sound very effective and powerful. Let us understand each way one after the other.

1.	Do not display on your Resume fancy emails: Many of us these days have an email id by the time we are 12-13. Those days of life were really funny we tried emails with such peppy, funky ids. Many of us retain those funny sounding emails like showerofpetals@gmail.com, tigerforyou@hotmail.com etc. These sound utterly unprofessional. Create an email id that simply states your name. Use that in your resume.

2.	Let your resume look consistent: Use a common font for all the points mentioned in your resume. Times New Roman size 12 looks decent. Go for this. You may have a slightly bigger font (Say Times New Roman 14) for the subtitles.

3.	Avoid being egomaniacal: Dont say I did this, I did that. An egomaniacal tone will put off the reviewers interest. Hence focus on the work done rather than emphasizing the fact that you did it.

4.	Mention the titles of the Projects: It is very important to mention the Titles of the projects and the technology that was used in it while crafting your resume. This demonstrates the interest you have in your subject. Your resume sounds effective and chances of availing a scholarship double. When you are talking about Projects in your resume never say: I worked on a mini-project or major-project always say for example something like I worked on Optimization Engine Using Linear Programming This would immediately grab the reviewers attention.

5.	Avoid mentioning too many details: You can just mention the title of the project and the technology used in the resume. Submit the abstract of the project as an annexure.

6.	Give links to international publications if any: If your paper presentation of project abstract found place in an international science/arts journal or magazine, mention the title of the publication and provide a link to it if available.

7.	Comment on some of your virtues in a modest tone: If you have an innate ability to take risk mention it in your resume. If you are a thorough team player and owing to this there was a positive development in the work undertaken mention it without hesitation. Students with an adventurous, open-mind and congenial attitude are always a welcome. They are an asset to the University.

8.	If you have had a consistent track record, do mention it in your Resume. If you have always scored maximum in your favorite subject, it will vouch for your research capability in the desired field. A good, commendable academic performance is feather in cap, always.

9.	Dont fall a prey to clichs: If given a chance, I will prove my mettle, I am passionate about. Portray something unique about you.

10.	Keep it sweet, short and simple: Let your resume be precise and objective. Keep it very goal oriented covering the major facts of your academic life. Dont fill it with hobbies or things that are remotely connected to your availing a scholarship and of course your line of academic interest. Keep it subject-based.

I am sure these tips will certainly help you chisel a perfect resume. Remember that a resume is invaluable and will make or break your chances of being called for an interview. Spend sometime pondering over the points discussed in the article and come up with a brilliant resume.

Wishing you Success!!

----------


## cool.taniya

[MENTION=381]Manoj[/MENTION] -nice1
Keep up da gud work!!!

----------


## sanath123

If you have a query on How to write a resume. Then you can visit this site.This site gives an idea about  How to write a resume with in a minutes using our own online resume builder.And it also provides a free resume templates samples for all resume category. This feature is best for a freshers who don't have an idea about How to write a resume.

----------


## api

nice... post
thanks

----------


## kuttynaga

nice post thnx :):

----------


## racheljimme

When you write resume follow this tips. You mention proper name,address and mobile number. You write your introduction in 200 words. You mention your qualification and your experience. You mention your hobby and skills. You mention your project which you make in school and college. You must avoid grammatical mistake. You attech document  with cv.

----------


## davehelms1989

Your information is a such a nice and it is helpful for people. Thanks for giving me a nice tips and information. Please add some new and extra ordinary tips. People are encouraged with this information. People should mention their technical skill and as well as their projects in their CV. Make such a things in highlight and write your extra activities. If you have experience so you should attached experience letter in CV.

----------


## kamaxirav

Here information provided regarding "How to write perfect resume" is really appreciable and helpful for all. I would like to share more points with this and these are Keep it real
Tailor it
Include a personal statement
Don't leave gaps
Keep it current
The error of your ways
Tell the truth
The maths
Make it keyword friendly

----------


## dimpysingh

pretty cool and nice..should a fresher have a 2 page resume or not???

----------


## kamaxirav

Yes fresheres should have their CV's of atleast two pages.............

----------


## cool.taniya

fadoo n helpful tips :): )

----------


## sreekanthzipsy

here is the stepwise procedure from ankur sir ..

http://www.faadooengineers.com/threa...DoO-Resume-C.V.

read it.....

----------


## dimpysingh

> 10 Ways to Power-Up your Resume
> 
>        You are busy composing an application letter and crafting a Resume. You have decided to apply for a scholarship and escalate your learning to a higher level. You are now all geared up for a powerful presentation of your case to the interview board. Although not attested by the Principal of your college or a gazetted officer a resume elicits a great attention. A resume in nutshell is a summary of your academic life so far. A resume showcases your diligence and academic competence in not so many words.
> 
> An ill-planned resume may rope in awkward results. It is always better to craft your resume in such a way that it sounds and looks very objective. It is very important to weed out ineffective details and irrelevant data from your Resume. Your resume should highlight your so far academic track record and the activities you undertook that directly or indirectly supported your academic objective. In this blog I have elucidated 10 ways of making your resume sound very effective and powerful. Let us understand each way one after the other.
> 
> 1.    Do not display on your Resume fancy emails: Many of us these days have an email id by the time we are 12-13. Those days of life were really funny we tried emails with such peppy, funky ids. Many of us retain those funny sounding emails like showerofpetals[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com, tigerforyou@hotmail.com etc. These sound utterly unprofessional. Create an email id that simply states your name. Use that in your resume.
> 
> 2.    Let your resume look consistent: Use a common font for all the points mentioned in your resume. Times New Roman size 12 looks decent. Go for this. You may have a slightly bigger font (Say Times New Roman 14) for the subtitles.
> ...


Thanks for the tips ,gona help me a lot..

----------


## zaijiG

Creating a professional and engaging resume is very vital. If you want to make it through the screening process, you have to avoid resume mistakes that could cause a potential employer to screen you out such as spelling and grammatical errors, False or exaggerated information, and erratic formatting.

----------

